# 09 haunt layout



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

09 haunt pictures by ucantseeus - Photobucket

Here is my 09 haunt lay out. Please feel free to comment and any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks Joe


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

very well planned


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

do you build that in your front yard?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks great !


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

No,our front yard is our graveyard. 16x20 of it is my garage, then we will build the big top a 12 to 14 ft diameter octagon in front of the garage. then a 14x20 building on the side of the garage on the drive way on that side.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

bobzilla awesome pirates pics How do you get the cannon effects? do they fire when someone walks by?


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

What's in the sewer spillway?
What is the setup for the toxic pond?


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok basically you will be walking through sewer pipes to get to the toxic pond room.
total black light room small bridge over pond that is made of a white sheet painted with florescent paint back lite with orange and purple christmas lights. fog of coarse, toxic barrels on either side with one or two actors in room. Also posted more pics with better text.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very cool!
I love the toxic idea!
We had a toxic room in 07 and will bring it back in 09.
Here are some pics!
2007 :: 100_1071.jpg picture by frontyardfright - Photobucket2007 :: 100_1070.jpg picture by frontyardfright - Photobucket2007 :: 100_1069.jpg picture by frontyardfright - Photobucket2007 :: 100_1068.jpg picture by frontyardfright - Photobucket2007 :: 100_1066.jpg picture by frontyardfright - Photobucket


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

cool pics FY frights. How did people respond to the toxic room? Did they really like it. this will be our first time incorporating something like this.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

People really seemed to like it. It was a really great effect, not sure on scare factor though.
Our only scare was a person sitting in a barrel waiting to pop out.
The "goo" is great stuff spray painted with florescent green and yellow paint and the room was lit with 2 black lights. We then had a recording of an alarm the played over and over and had 2 beacon lights on the wall....

The overall effect was awesome!
.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

hopefully i can find a way to get a good scare out of it. Our over all idea is to incorporate
clowns in every room. hmmm... Toxic clown carnage


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

thank you all for your input


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

here is some video that was taken at our haunt its very rough haven't really cut it down and add music to it
nightstalkers video :: 08 part 1 video by ucantseeus - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid294.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid294.photobucket.com/albums/mm82/ucantseeus/halloween08/nightstalkers%20video/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@mm82/ucantseeus/halloween08/nightstalkers%20video/halloween08vid_0002

that was part one this is part two
nightstalkers video :: 08 part 2 video by ucantseeus - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid294.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid294.photobucket.com/albums/mm82/ucantseeus/halloween08/nightstalkers%20video/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@mm82/ucantseeus/halloween08/nightstalkers%20video/08videopart2_0001

hope you like it


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who draws everything out and plans each step! We used a gas powered air cannon one year to get the loud "boom!" worked great


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

we made some changes to the lay out. since we are going with a circus theme the coffin room and mad lab are being replaced with side show stuff. fortune teller, clown with organ grinder, if anyone has any ideas it would be appreciated.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Hmm, well, a haunt could well give the term 'organ grinder' a whole new meaning!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Zombie freaks, two headed dogs/snakes etc. Half animal half human/zombie etc. Or like the movie Carny that is going to be on SciFi with the jersey devil, mythological creatures.


----------

